# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Hadopi : si elle peut saigner, on peut la tuer 3
Un grand cuisinier qui apportait un plateau de fromages lors d'une réception huppée lança à la cantonade cet avertissement, "ce qui ne pue pas, n'est pas du roquefort".
Un des convives mordit à pleines dents dans un morceau de roquefort et, surpris par la violence du goût, s'évanouit quelques secondes. Quand il regagna ses esprits, il s'écria, "ce fromage, s'il ne vous tue pas, vous rend le souffle plus fort".
Et bien des années plus tard, un philosophe allemand, à qui l'on narra cette mésaventure bourgeoise, reprit à son compte la formule et l'adapta à sa façon pour signifier que, quand vous voulez abattre quelqu'un, ne vous ratez pas, sinon vous ne ferez que rendre votre adversaire encore plus puissant.
Tenez, prenez par exemple la loi Hadopi. C'est un véritable survivor cette loi, traquée comme une bête et attaquée sur tous les fronts. Tout d'abord, rappelez-vous, encore en gestation, elle fut l'objet d'une attaque de ninjas socialistes qui, en dépit de leur tactique de camouflage en rideaux, ratèrent leur coup. Lorsque sa génitrice, Antéchristine, mit bas la loi, le rejeton fut violemment pris à partie par des Spaces rangers constitutionnels qui le blessèrent grièvement. La bête s'en alla lécher ses plaies et Antéchristine, jouant à la fiancée de Frankenstein, greffa sur son enfant une deuxième loi afin de réparer les dégâts. Le petit monstre, encore jeune, fut alors en proie à d'autres attaques, visant cette fois ses pattes. Car la créature reposait sur quatre décrets:
- Celui du 23 décembre 2009 portant nomination des membres du collège et de la commission de protection des droits de la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des œuvres et la protection des droits sur Internet.
- Celui du 5 mars 2010 relatif au traitement automatisé des données à caractère personnel autorisé par l'article L. 331-29 du code de la propriété intellectuelle dénommé « Système de gestion des mesures pour la protection des œuvres sur internet».
- Celui du 25 juin 2010 instituant une contravention de négligence caractérisée protégeant la propriété littéraire et artistique sur internet
- Et enfin, celui du 26 juillet 2010, relatif à la procédure devant la commission de protection des droits de la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des œuvres et la protection des droits sur internet qui crée une Sous-section 2 dans le Code de la propriété intellectuelle dénommée « Mission de protection des œuvres et objets auxquels est attaché un droit d'auteur ou un droit voisin » avec des articles R. 331-35 à R. 331-46.
Et ce sont pas moins de 3 d'entre eux qui furent attaqués, en 2010, par les sociétés Apple Inc, I Tunes et French Data Network. Le Conseil d'État, le 19 octobre 2011, saisi de ces recours contre les décrets, a rendu 3 décisions très négatives.
En effet, le Conseil a décidé que les requêtes des sociétés Apple Inc et I Tunes contre le décret n° 2009-1773 du 29 décembre 2009 relatif à l'organisation de la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur Internet et de French Data Network contre le décret n° 2010-236 du 5 mars 2010 relatif au traitement automatisé des données à caractère personnel autorisé par l'article L. 331-29 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle dénommé « Système de gestion des mesures pour la protection des oeuvres sur Internet » sont rejetées, dès lors qu'aucun moyen soulevé par les sociétés requérantes n'était fondé.
Le Conseil d'État rejette également la requête de la société French Data Network dirigée contre le décret n° 2010-872 du 26 juillet 2010 relatif à la procédure devant la commission de protection des droits de la Hadopi. Mais comment se fesse, me direz-vous. Et bien, le Conseil d'État valide la procédure au regard de la Convention européenne des droits de l'homme, rappelant que les recommandations qu'adresse la commission de protection des droits de la HADOPI n'ont aucun caractère de sanction ni d'accusation.
En second lieu, le Conseil d'État estime que le juge judiciaire est le garant du système, c'est-à-dire qu'il n'y aura, en cas de récidive de téléchargement illégal, qu'un procès devant ce juge, et non un contentieux au fur et à mesure des lettres d'avertissement.
En effet, les recommandations adressées par la commission de protection des droits n'étant pas des sanctions, elles ne pourront faire l'objet d'un contentieux devant le juge administratif. Si les pratiques de téléchargement illégal se renouvellent et que la HADOPI en saisit le juge pénal, la personne concernée pourra, devant ce juge, contester les faits relevés dans les lettres d'avertissement. Du coup, voilà le monstre encore sauvé et, si la maxime de ce bon vieux Nietsche est valable, nul doute que la HADOPI va en ressortir plus forte.
D'ailleurs, pour montrer que toutes ces attaques ne font que l'enrager, elle vient de rendre un rapport sur son activité en 2010. C'est ainsi que le 29 septembre dernier, elle fait état de ce qu'elle est montée progressivement en puissance au fil des mois, passant de quelques centaines de demandes d'identification envoyées aux fournisseurs d'accès en septembre 2010, à 11 500 demandes par jour en mai 2011.Les données chiffrées précises sont :
- 1 023 079 demandes d'identification adressées par HADOPI aux fournisseurs d'accès.
- 911 970 identifications (adresses IP) reçues de la part des fournisseurs d'accès, soit un taux de 89 %.
- 490 000 premières recommandations envoyées aux abonnés au 30 juin 2011.
- 20 598 secondes recommandations envoyées aux abonnés.
- 35 003 échanges avec les abonnés concernés (courrier / téléphone) dont 76 % portant sur la demande de détail des oeuvres.Le rapport entre le nombre de recommandations envoyées et le nombre de saisines reçues des ayants droit est de 2,6 %. Alors moralité, après avoir esquivé les recours constitutionnels et administratifs, la loi n'est pas morte et apparaît plus que jamais solide.
Mais les ennemis de cette dernière n'ont peut-être pas dit leur dernier mot.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## ArkSquall

Merci pour l'état des lieux, pas très reluisant, Grand maitre.  ::|:

----------


## Projet 154

Merci pour cette news fort instructive.

Le constat est assez effrayant.  ::O:

----------


## Flambear

Personnellement, le candidat qui s'engage a abroger hadopi aura mon vote !

----------


## Storm

Hey, et pourquoi pas proposer un truc comme une licence globale ?

-->[]

----------


## asfel

> - 1 023 079 demandes d'identification adressées par HADOPI aux fournisseurs d'accès.
> - 911 970 identifications (adresses IP) reçues de la part des fournisseurs d'accès, soit un taux de 89 %.
> - 490 000 premières recommandations envoyées aux abonnés au 30 juin 2011.


Moi ce que je voudrais bien savoir c'est combien de ces demandes concernent réellement le piratage et combien sont faites pour d'obscures raisons ( Vous avez dit atteintes à la liberté d'expression, surveillance ?)
Il a y quand même à peine 50% de recommandations envoyées sur 1 000 000 de demandes d'identification. C'est quoi les autres ?  ::unsure:: 

Et je pense pas être parano, vu quelques précedents....

----------


## OpiniatreA30ans

On a tendance à souvent l'oublier mais cette maxime dispose d'un intitulé. A l'école de guerre de la vie: ce qui ne me fait pas mourir me rend plus fort.

----------


## Montigny

Moi ce qui me surprend ce ne sont pas (les soit-disant) chiffres astronomiques , mais plutôt : 



> 35 003 échanges avec les abonnés concernés (courrier / téléphone) *dont 76 % portant sur la demande de détail des oeuvres*


Si je comprends bien , ils ne savent même pas ce que la personne DL ??? (si c'est légal ou non) 

Pitoyable ... tout ce "truc" et cet argent pour 2,6%....

----------


## Shourka

C'est pratique pour pister.

----------


## balinbalan

> Moi ce qui me surprend ce ne sont pas (les soit-disant) chiffres astronomiques , mais plutôt : 
> 
> 
> Si je comprends bien , ils ne savent même pas ce que la personne DL ??? (si c'est légal ou non) 
> 
> Pitoyable ... tout ce "truc" et cet argent pour 2,6%....


Non, je crois plutôt que l'avertissement envoyé à un internaute ne comprend pas la liste des oeuvres téléchargées. Là ce seraient les internautes qui demanderaient à Hadopi la liste des oeuvres qu'ils sont censés avoir téléchargées.

----------


## NZL

> Lorsque sa génitrice, Antéchristine, mit à bas la loi {...}


On dit "mettre bas" pour les animaux, et pas "mettre à bas".

----------


## Ketham

Dans un magazine Métro, j'ai lu que "l'aspartame était bon pour la santé", foutant aux orties tous ce que les médecins se hurlent à répéter. Donc depuis, les news qui font peur, je les prends avec une pincée de sel. *burps* Merci, GMB.

----------


## albany

Toujours aussi plaisant à lire, toujours aussi informatif et instructif, merci GMB !

----------


## Truc

French Data Network n'est pas une société mais une association de loi 1901.

----------


## zabuza

> Personnellement, le candidat qui s'engage a abroger hadopi aura mon vote !


C'est triste de lire ça.. Si c'est bien la seule chose dont on se moque, cela me semble être ça. 
BIen sur Hadopi est une saloperie, même si je suis obligé de dire que pour moi, il est en effet évident d'indiquer aux plus jeunes, qu'un jeu, un film; avant tout, ça s'achète, si on en a les moyens ( quand je vois des gosses pour qui aucun jeu n'est acheté alors que leur papounet se fait du 6K mois, je pense qu'il y a un soucis .
Néanmoins, mon vote ira à un candidat qui aura d'autres projets plus important que celui-ci...
Il existe encore bien sur des jeux qu'on attend(ait) tous, qui se vendent très bien ( cette année BF3.. Witcher 2.. Portal 2 et l'an prochain Diablo 3 ), mon problème n'est pas là, c'est surtout qu'il faudrait éviter que ce phénomène se généralise trop.

Pirater un peu, je le fais moi même ( série ), mais H24, si on a le pognon, je trouve ça dommageable.

----------


## Jubator2000

Un point marrant :
les spécifications fonctionnelles portent sur un "moyen de sécurisation", alors que la loi sanctionne un défaut de mise en œuvre de "surveillance"... A voir si le droit de la défense tient le coup et si on est pas face à une possible anti-constitutionalité.
L'avis de Grand Maitre B serait trop super cool hardcore !

----------


## Nono

> Personnellement, le candidat qui s'engage a abroger hadopi aura mon vote !


Eva Joly est faite pour toi.

----------


## Baron

Quand on pense comment les administrations de contrôle galèrent sur le plan procédural et législatif pour aller attraper des fraudeurs et des truands, particulièrement sur l'utilisation des données personnelles avec des échanges inter-administratifs plus que normés et surveillés, quand je vois ça, ça me fait vomir  ::|: 

Selon que vous serez puissant ou misérable...

----------


## Holoman

Question: Le streaming est il pris en compte par la HADOPI? Étant donné qu'une petite partie du film/série/w.e est présente sur la machine du vilain méchant qui le regarde...?

----------


## ifine

Moi ce que je voudrais bien savoir c'est combien de ces demandes concernent réellement le piratage et combien sont faites pour d'obscures raisons .

----------


## Casse croute

Allons, allons. Ne pas oublier DADVSI, avec son inénarrable Donedieu de Vabre, aujourd'hui impliqué dans quelques magouilles, qui a bien débroussaillé l'intention "criminelle" de ces lois. On doit aussi préciser que les lois Dadvsi et hadopi 1er et 2eme mouture ont été passées sous le régime de l' "urgence" , soit avec un seul passage devant les deux chambres législatives. Selon moi, la bataille n'est pas terminée. Au contraire, car ces lois ont réussi le tour de force d'incarner tout ce qui ne fonctionne pas dans notre régime politique (ou plutôt qui fonctionne pour certains intérêts de copinage).

----------


## Benjijneb

Encore que faut quand même télécharger l'intégrale de Lady Gaga ou de Johnny pour se faire choper. Aucun risque qu'Ultravomit soit surveillé pour le moment.

J'avais cru également lire qu'une association s'était montée qui se proposait de défendre les droits des "piégés" en payant en partie la procédure judiciaire (SOS hadopi). Un cas a fait d'ailleurs parler de lui, un prof qui clame son innocence et qui pourtant s'est retrouvé dans les dernières étapes du processus (Rober Thollot).

Au moins, les consommateurs n'ont eux pas dit leurs derniers mots.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Un point marrant :
> les spécifications fonctionnelles portent sur un "moyen de sécurisation", alors que la loi sanctionne un défaut de mise en œuvre de "surveillance"... A voir si le droit de la défense tient le coup et si on est pas face à une possible anti-constitutionalité.
> L'avis de Grand Maitre B serait trop super cool hardcore !


Anti constitutionnalité non, car les 2 lois Hadopi ont déjà fait l'objet d'un contrôle de constitutionnalité. En revanche, est-ce un moyen intéressant de défense. Assurément. Cependant, n'oublions pas que le défaut de sécurisation peut être simplement d'avoir laissé son petit cousin de 14 ans faire mumuse sur ton ordinateur et du coup il a téléchargé une oeuvre de l'esprit.




> Question: Le streaming est il pris en compte par la HADOPI? Étant donné qu'une petite partie du film/série/w.e est présente sur la machine du vilain méchant qui le regarde...?


Les lois Hadopi luttent contre tous les téléchargements illégaux, quels que soient le moyen d'action du pirate. Mais concrètement, l'organisme Hadopi ne peut que relever des adresses ip. Alors du coup, de facto, les sites de streaming, les sites de direct download, les binaries etc.... qui ne permettent pas facilement de voir qui fait quoi échappent à son contrôle, à l'inverse des réseaux P2P qui eux, permettent facilement de voir l'adresse ip des internautes qui téléchargent une oeuvre protégée.

----------


## Montigny

A Avignon , le nain à dit qu'il voulait bloquer le streaming (si la technologie le permettait) pour lutter contre ces infâmes pirates ! (cf : source)

Bref , encore une fois , l'incompétence et l'inculture internet de cet homme ont encore frappés ...Il est grand tant qu'il aille sucrer les fraises ...

Les prémices d'Hadopipi 3 ?

----------


## Fabiolo

Bah c'est possible, il suffit de mettre des filtres chez les FAI. Mais bonjour les blacklist à créer, les faux positif et tout, je dis pas le bordel. Et puis d'un point de vue libertés c'est moyen aussi, on frôlerait de très près la politique numérique chinoise.

Ce qui m'inquiète le plus c'est son projet de taxe sur les abonnements pour la musique. Pas envie de payer en plus pour financer une économie privée....

----------


## Nazedaq

Une décision que je suivais du coin de l'oeil, elle vient de tomber et risque de remuer quelque peu Hadopi et ses géniteurs.

http://www.laquadrature.net/fr/cour-...s-fondamentaux

----------


## Nazedaq

Alors là, il fallait attendre la fin de l'année pour avoir la blague miss 2011... ::P:

----------


## barbarian_bros

Chouette une bonne nouvelle pour commencer l'année :

Scoop : l'Hadopi est morte le 24 décembre ! 

A la lecture de la news sur Numerama on se rend compte qu'elle est pas tout à fait morte... mais en coma profond, amputée (du moins temporairement) de tout pouvoir... tout ça parce que c'est une telle usine à gaz que personne a été foutu de se rendre compte que certains mandats arrivant a expiration n'avaient pas de remplaçants prévus...

----------


## Kiwyh

La liberté vaincra !

Enfin, comme si une petite loi suffisait à arrêter Hadopi...

Je sais plus qui a eu l'idée d'Hadopi, mais je propose un accident mortel dans l'escalier.

Mieux, un Boeing 747 dans sa maison.

----------


## clence

> Et pendant ce temps a Banania :
> http://www.linformaticien.com/actual...-illegaux.aspx


Là où ça fait rire c'est que c'est un blocage par DNS... le truc qui sert à putain de rien quoi!

----------


## SAYA

:B): Hadopi a sévi... mais pas comme ils l'espéraient tous en ce qui concerne le défaut de sécurisation de la ligne
http://www.lepoint.fr/fil-info-reute...505875_240.php
Entre les 1.500 € de menace et les 150 € accordés par le Tribunal, le contribuable va encore y laisser quelques plumes

----------


## barbarian_bros

Donc pour résumer :
Pour faire plaisirs aux copains producteurs de musiques de nos élus on a crée un monstre administratif qui bouffe 12 millions d'euros par an.... pour envoyer quelques mails et aboutir à UNE amende de 150€ en  3ans d'existence et une offre légale tout aussi rachitique qu'au départ alors qu'une de ses missions principales était de développer l'offre légale en alternative au piratage (perso, à 12-15€ l'album, soit je l'aime vraiment et je l'achète sur CD, quitte à m'en faire des fichiers sans DRM pour mon ordi et mon lecteur mp3, soit je l'achète pas, surtout pas en démat qui coute aussi cher et n'apporte rien que de restrictions d'usage) 

Bref environ 36 millions d'euros foutus en l'air... et on s'étonne d'avoir une dette de 1000 milliards...

----------


## Jean27b

Pareil, le candidat qui aura comme proposition d'abroger Hadopi aura également mon vote !

----------


## SAYA

http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/high-t...ns_349262.html

"Plus que jamais, l'avenir de l'Hadopi en tant qu'autorité indépendante, est incertain. Tout comme celui de ses missions."


 ::P: 

Hadopi a tellement peur de disparaître qu'elle voudrait se diversifier !
http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-lo...pi-budget.html
G_M_B va nous faire, je le sens, des news croustillantes.

----------


## Lapinaute

Youpi.
http://www.numerama.com/magazine/243...z-les-fai.html

----------


## SAYA

Et voilà le gaspillage (heureusement  :B):  que l'État c'est nous !) pour une condamnation de 150 € voilà ce que coûte HADOPI au contribuable Son budget a diminué, passant de 10.3 millions d'euros à 9 millions, versé par le ministère de la Culture.



http://lci.tf1.fr/high-tech/hadopi-u...s-7746115.html:

http://lci.tf1.fr/high-tech/hadopi-c...=hadopi&xtcr=9

----------


## Lapinaute

Elle tombe quand la plainte pour détournement ?

----------


## Lapinaute

La suite du feuilleton :

Taxe FAI
Taxe Smartphone/tablette

----------


## tompalmer

C'est ici qu'on crache sur Pierre Lescure ?

----------


## Lapinaute

Je ne suis pas sur qu'il soit à blâmer. Le résultat était à craindre, c'était un peu comme donner au pape une étude sur la laïcité.
Le gros soucis est cette continuité malgré le changement de gouvernement , qui ne laisse paraitre comme porte de sortie qu'un entubage généralisé.

----------


## tompalmer

On aurait pu donner la mission a Pascal nègre, on aurait gagné du temps : 




> BURN THEM ALL !

----------


## Sharn

La proposition de la taxation à 1% c'est pas une p***** de licence globale en fait? Sauf que ça nous autorise à rien mais vu que ça doit aider les entreprises qui se sont pas modernisées avec Internet pour moi c'est kif-kif. Non parce qu'autant un magasin qui augmente ses prix à cause de la casse inexplicable (comprenez le vol par des personnes extérieures ou des salariés) je comprends mais l’État qui fait la même chose. Oo

----------

